# Miniature cows



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know of miniature cows for sale In Pennsylvania?


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

What are you looking for? We have lowline angus, they aren't a true mini, but are a small cow. We currently have a bull calf for sale.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know what breed but i Saw a picture of a miniature and I really want one!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> Does anyone know of miniature cows for sale In Pennsylvania?[/QUOTEi know there used to be some on the chester lancaster county line. Exuberance farm has several breeds of dwarf cattle


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Are those from like western pa?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> I don't know what breed but i Saw a picture of a miniature and I really want one!!


we really thought hard about Dexters (decided that goats are more our speed) but when researching mini cows saw that type-- I think if you google Panda mini cows, OR you will find that...


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I looked them up but I can't. Find anything around us at all.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

HoukFarms said:


> Are those from like western pa?


i'm not sure where in pa. just gioogle them and it will come up


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Idk if you get the Lancaster farmer? Have seen them listed in there, not sure if in PA though


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

We have a lowline cow and her 2013 bull calf for sale, I can paint her up to look like that little guy. Ness is about 900 lbs as an adult, her bull calf is probably around 175 lbs as a 6 month old calf.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol how big will she get and how much are you Asking for both of them like a piece ? I only want something to eat my pasture down and be a friend to my goats  also where are you located


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Also do you have pictures of them? I've always wanted a little cow to keep with my goats (since I'm not allowed to have a horse) and I am getting excited lol sorry for so many questions do they look anything like these?


----------



## jodysuzanne (Dec 3, 2013)

I googled Dexter cows and found small ones


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ik about them  but there aren't any near me


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Or the right price


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Ness is an adult and as big (tall) as she will ever get. Lowlines tend to gain weight well, so sometimes you need to watch how much they are eating or they will look like black ticks on toothpicks, kind of like ponies. Both of the pictures that you posted are of either lowlines or lowline crosses. Our newborn calves are about the size of the little guy in the first picture (roughly a healthy 35 - 45 lbs at birth); the second picture is of yearlings. While Ness is about 900 lbs. (I would need to get her hip height to see how tall she is, but she is about 38", give or take), she tends to throw smaller calves. Ness currently is bred and will sell bred for $2700, her bull calf (intact) is $1000, due to the availability of fullblood lowlines and the raising cost of grass-fed beef. I will need to get pictures.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok ill wait for the pictures lol but I don't have near enough money


----------



## Maddyluc2001 (Dec 6, 2013)

I live on a farm with dexters and there small but not like that small unless you find dwarft dexters then there that small but dexters are a great breed i would sell you one but i live in onatrio canada


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I looked at getting dexters. There is a farm about an hour away that has them. Hmmm...ought to check into that again. Houk why aren't you allowed to have a horse?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I looked at getting dexters. There is a farm about an hour away that has them. Hmmm...ought to check into that again. Houk why aren't you allowed to have a horse?


My parents don't allow  dad says all the do is eat money and crap work (other words were used lol )


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HoukFarms said:


> My parents don't allow  dad says all the do is eat money and crap work (other words were used lol )


HAHAHAHA I have one I'd give you...he's a sweetheart. Needs a good home... He's good with goats....runs with them all the time. He's in with my mini's right now while they are getting bred (maybe they are in with him would be a better way to put it...) LOL He doesn't "crap" too much. Is an easy keeper. You could teach him tricks and do horse agility with him. Train him to pull a cart...Only 32 inches tall and won't get any taller....


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Is it a horse that I can ride or a mini pony and do you have pictures?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------

